# iPod Touch et Clé 3G+



## janou16 (8 Mai 2009)

Bonjour!

je viens d'avoir une idée géniale :-D
et j'espère que c'est possible:

est-il possible d'utiliser une clé 3G+ en guise de connexion internet sur un ipod Touch? (avec par exemple un adaptateur usb...)

est-ce qqun a déjà fait ça?

merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Gwen (8 Mai 2009)

Non, aucune possibilités.


----------



## janou16 (8 Mai 2009)

:-(
merci


----------



## renardrouge (8 Mai 2009)

Hello, en quoi c'est impossible exactement ? il est wifi non ?

Je testerais demain avec mon N95 transformé en balise wifi avec un Touch de mon entourage.
Perso je comptais l'utiliser principalement comme navigateur nomade, le téléphone n'est pas assez confortable pour du vrai surf.


----------



## Gwen (8 Mai 2009)

renardrouge a dit:


> Hello, en quoi c'est impossible exactement ? il est wifi non ?.



Ben justement, il vaut utiliser le iPod touch avec une clef 3G; donc non, ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## renardrouge (8 Mai 2009)

ah oui ok, il pourra pas brancher sa clé 3G sur son ipod directement, j'avais pas compris dans ce sens la.


----------



## DomBon (9 Mai 2009)

pourtant ça existe un câble USB vers connecteur dock ; faut trouver la partie logicielle ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2009)

USB mâle, mais non femelle. Et comme tu le dis, il faut la partie logiciel et ça, c'est le plus dure à fournir.

Tout est à peu près faisable en informatique.


----------



## o0mars0o (6 Juillet 2009)

en fait je pensait a la meme chose et j ai chercher un peu dans cette vois mais je tombe que sur des forums qui disent i peut pas plugger de usb dans le ipod mais en fait sa devrait etre fesable; 

on na tous notre fils qui viens avec qui est un connecteur 30 pin dock et une sortie usb type a male et il existe des adaptateur usb type a femelle/type a femelle alors dans cette optique je crois bien que sa marcherait svp. me dire vos commentaire sur ma methode
 merci davance


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

o0mars0o a dit:


> en fait je pensait a la meme chose et j ai chercher un peu dans cette vois mais je tombe que sur des forums qui disent i peut pas plugger de usb dans le ipod mais en fait sa devrait etre fesable;
> 
> on na tous notre fils qui viens avec qui est un connecteur 30 pin dock et une sortie usb type a male et il existe des adaptateur usb type a femelle/type a femelle alors dans cette optique je crois bien que sa marcherait svp. me dire vos commentaire sur ma methode
> merci davance



Effectivement, c'est facilement faisable en cablage, mais il faut le soft derrière...


----------



## o0mars0o (7 Juillet 2009)

cool ne me reste qua trouver si un soft. existe mais je suis pas trop sur de savoir quoi chercher exactement.


----------



## jimjom123 (8 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je veins de voir sur un site internet:

http://www.wexim.com/cgi-bin/shop/SV-DK-AIP.html

un adapteur ou il y'a une prise femelle 

( " prises femelle USB 2.0 (type B)" ), 

n'étais pas celle qui fallait pour pouvoir brancher une clé3G?

Ou est ce qu'il manquerait aussi la partie logiciel?
(mais en faite la partie logiciel pour la clé 3G spécifique ou pour n'importe quel clé usb?)

Merci à tous !


Jérémie


----------



## jimjom123 (13 Juillet 2009)

? Personne n'a d'idée?


----------



## o0mars0o (14 Juillet 2009)

pour jimjom en fait il te faut un adapteur femelle femelle type a .type b c une autre prise et ladapteur normale cheap sa ferait  laffaire .

et squi est du soft je suis encore a sa recherche des que je trouve je vous fait signe et jespere dememe si vous trouver avant moi merci .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

o0mars0o a dit:


> pour jimjom en fait il te faut un adapteur femelle femelle type a .type b c une autre prise et ladapteur normale cheap sa ferait  laffaire .
> 
> et squi est du soft je suis encore a sa recherche des que je trouve je vous fait signe et jespere dememe si vous trouver avant moi merci .



Le jour ou ce genre d'appli sera développée, je pense que je ferai une goutte dans ma culotte.. lol...

Cela ouvre les portes à l'idée de relier un disque externe contenant des films et de la musique, une clef USB, une imprimante, mon appareil photo en vacances pouir copier mes photos!!!

J'imagine un peu, mais c'est le genre de choses qu'Apple veut éviter à tout prix ( et continue à s'auto proclamer roi de l'ergonomie et des connectiques malinnes.. mon oeil, oui..)


----------



## o0mars0o (18 Juillet 2009)

ta ben raison , mais en squi concerne limprimante j ai vue des apps pour sa alors sa doit etre fesable


----------



## Bazinga (1 Août 2009)

Sujet tres intéressant!

Je suis à l'instant en train de regarder ma clef USB et sa petite antenne qui me permet de recevoir la TNT et toutes les télés sur un ordi portable.

Si on pouvait la brancher sur un Ipod Touch, mais ce serait la folie! ( effectivement, niveau connectique, cela ne pose aucun soucis (cable Ipod + Adaptateur USB femelle-femelle)

Si des gens ont entenduu parler de solutions, qu'ils n'hésitent pas à partager!


----------

